# .38 spl +P



## maddog5358 (Apr 29, 2009)

I recently inherited a Taurus model 80 .38 special revolver with a 2" barrel.
I never had a handgun before, so I started reading to learn more and I
found out that there is a .38 spl +P load which has higher pressures than
the standard .38 spl. I'm inquiring as to whether or not I can shoot the
+P loads through my revolver.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

You can find out more information about your revolver by clicking on this link

http://www.taurususa.com/products/findmodel.cfm

Scanning throught he web I found this information

Taurus Model 80

* * * * *
Notes: The Model 80 was introduced in 1980, and as far as is known, remained in production until 2001, though it may remain in production for South American-only sales today. The Model 80 has fixed sights, small hardwood grips, and a heavy tapering barrel 3 or 4 inches long. The ejector rod is unshrouded. The Model 80 was originally produced only with a blued finish, but later a nickel-plated model was added, as was a stainless steel version (sometimes called the Model 80SS) in 1993.

The Model 82 is a similar revolver made at the same time. Like the Model 80, it was a popular export to the US and Europe. Unlike the Model 80, it has a full-length bull barrel with a prominent top rib and is heavier than the Model 80. The same finishes were used on the Model 82, though the stainless steel version was offered only with a 4-inch barrel. Another variant, the Model 82B, is virtually identical, but is strengthened to handle +P ammunition. It was offered only with a 4-inch barrel and is again heavier than the standard Model 82.

* * * * *

As for you primary question I don't know if it is rated to handle +p ammo.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Contact Taurus USA


----------

